# Endurance Cycling Event Training



## KGL (Mar 6, 2022)

Hi - A recent blood test has shown my sugar level to be too high.  I was shocked but not surprised  and the GP has suggested another blood test in 2 months time to see if I can bring it down to acceptable levels with diet changes before he considers a formal diabetes diagnosis.    

Since then I have cut added sugar from my diet entirely and am monitoring my carb and sugar intake closely on a day by day basis.

My concern is that I am training for an endurance cycling event which demands appropriate fuelling but I am nervous about which “energy” bars I should carry to fuel while riding given that by nature they are high carb and do contain sugars which I am currently regarding as poison. .    

Bananas and malt loaf are my preferred energy boosts over and above a good quality carb breakfast but it’s not practical to carry more than 1 banana with me so as I increase my mileage over the next few weeks I need to think about how I can maintain my energy levels. 

The energy bar I’m looking at has 6g of added sugar but the sugar is way down the list of ingredients so most of the carbs appears to come from fruit which I understand is ok? 

Has anyone else suffered this predicament that can offer me some guidance on a solution?


----------



## KGL (Mar 6, 2022)

KGL said:


> Hi - A recent blood test has shown my sugar level to be too high.  I was shocked but not surprised  and the GP has suggested another blood test in 2 months time to see if I can bring it down to acceptable levels with diet changes before he considers a formal diabetes diagnosis.
> 
> Since then I have cut added sugar from my diet entirely and am monitoring my carb and sugar intake closely on a day by day basis.
> 
> ...


…. Without compromising my quest  to improve my nutrition and avoid a diabetes diagnosis.  :-/


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 7, 2022)

Welcome to the forum @KGL

Were you told the result of your HbA1c? It sounds as though this might be on the edge of a diabetes diagnosis if your Dr wants to confirm with a further check?

A result of 42-47mmol/mol would put you at risk of diabetes, while 48 or above is the standard diagnostic criteria.

HbA1c gives an indication of blood glucose concentrations over the preceeding 3-4 months, rather than an ‘in the moment’ glucose level.

Because of your current training you might find it useful to get a blood glucose monitor which will help you see how your body is balancing the demands of activity alongside any carbs you are taking on.

It’s unlikely your GP will offer you one, but they can be purchased online or at pharmacies. An important factor is the cost of the strips, which can vary dramatically. the most affordable meters members here have found are the SD Gluco Navii or the Spirit Tee2 - which both have test strips at around £8 for 50.

This would allow you to see what was happening to your blood glucose at any point, and allow you to adjust your strategy and search for carb options that work for you.

If your metabolism is only modestly affected by your potential diabetes, you may still be able to use carbs for energy. Though you may want to adjust the amount or type.

However, if your metabolism is struggling more profoundly with carbohydrate, you may actually find carb-loading and ‘carbs for energy’ counterproductive. The idea would be to take on something rapidly absorbed, which can then be released into muscles as fuel, but if your insulin mechanism is on the fritz, it is possible that the fast carbs and/or carb loading might get into your blood stream, but then not be able to transfer into cells and muscles, but just get stuck in the bloodstream sloshing around.

Elevated blood glucose can cause lethargy, sluggishness and fatigue - so you want to ensure that anything your are taking on to give you fuel and energy is arriving at a rate where it is able to be absorbed into cells/muscles where it can be used.

Exercise increases insulin sensitivity and allows some glucose uptake directly which will help - but I think there’s research that suggests you should not exercise at higher blood glucose concentrations (eg over 14mmol/L)

Good luck with your training


----------



## KGL (Mar 7, 2022)

That’s very useful thank you.  I have been thinking about getting a monitor because at the moment I’m working blind.  Having said that I think I have fallen into the trap of thinking I do loads of exercise so I can eat what I want and over time my sweet tooth has caught me out so I’m feeling very embarrassed just now. 

At the moment I am focusing on cutting out added sugar and eating less carbs unless it’s a training day and hoping that will be enough to avoid medication.  

I’ll look at getting a meter.  When are the most useful times to test? 
Thank you for your very comprehensive advice. 

One other thing,  I’m using the standard guidelines in terms of how many carbs/fats/sugars etc and the balance between the food groups but keeping sugar as low as possible.   Is this a reasonable approach or should I be working to different metrics?


----------



## TrevA (Mar 9, 2022)

Carbs are carbs whether they come from sugar or fruit.

I’m a cyclist with Type 2 Diabetes and I manage to do rides of 50-60 miles without eating lots of carbs. I have a low carb breakfast like blueberries and yoghurt, or bacon and eggs, and then do a ride. I have a cafe stop with tea or coffee during the ride and sometimes I’ll have a slice of toast, but I generally try to stick to a low carb diet and don’t find that I suffer for it. For drinks on the bike, I have a low or zero calorie electrolyte drink - both High 5 and SiS do electrolyte tablets to make up a drink. it is possible to be an athlete on a low carb diet, you can teach your body to run on fat for energy by restricting your carb intake. It’s worth doing a bit of reading or watching some YouTube videos about this.

I ride up to 150 miles a week.


----------



## KGL (Mar 10, 2022)

Thank you.   Useful although I don't think I could manage 50 miles on yoghurt and blueberries!   I'm at about 100 miles a week at the moment but need to increase my long rides to 80+ over the next 6 months.   I don't carb load but I tend to have porridge with fruit on a training day and I don't use energy drinks, but I'll have toast or a teacake on a stop or a banana it it's a side of the road shop stop so I guess it's about listening to my body and making sure I have enough without risking over doing it.


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 10, 2022)

KGL said:


> Thank you.   Useful although I don't think I could manage 50 miles on yoghurt and blueberries!   I'm at about 100 miles a week at the moment but need to increase my long rides to 80+ over the next 6 months.   I don't carb load but I tend to have porridge with fruit on a training day and I don't use energy drinks, but I'll have toast or a teacake on a stop or a banana it it's a side of the road shop stop so I guess it's about listening to my body and making sure I have enough without risking over doing it.


I think you might be surprised if you have full Fat Greek yoghurt with the blueberries how well it will sustain you. You could also try protein bars which are low carb, Nature Valley, KIND or shop own are pretty good at less than 10g carb per bar.


----------



## TrevA (Mar 10, 2022)

My longest ride is 135 miles, around 210km. Not all  done on Yoghurt and Blueberries, but there are low carb snacks you can take along -Pepperami, protein bars, full breakfast at the cafe stop.


----------



## sololite (Mar 16, 2022)

I found I was eating too many gels and energy bars at first until I switched to Porridge,  flapjack and if I can be bothered to make them dates stuffed with peanut butter. On my last 100 miler I got my bro in law to meet me halfway with an insane sundea made with oats, coffee, molasses, Greek yoghurt, cream and chocolate. I kept fantasising about it for first 50 miles which kept me motivated and boy was I refulled for the second 50! Good luck


----------



## KGL (Mar 17, 2022)

Sounds delicious!   I don’t have gels or energy bars at all just water. 

On holiday at the moment (cycling daily) and finding it it difficult to reduce carbs without running out of legs.   Having porridge and berries for breakfast and having to eat what I can get at lunch which is usually bread and generally fish for dinner. I’m having no added sugar at all so hoping for damage limitation until we’re home when I can improve the balance.     Frustrating that I’m fitter than I’ve ever been in my life but it seems As though my available fuelling choices are affecting my progress to continue to improve.  Guess I just have to give my body time to adjust.


----------

